# judge



## MarX

Indonesian:

*hakim*


----------



## Volcano

*Turkish:

Hakim*


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish:

Juez.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

juiz


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Ο δικαστής (for male), η δικαστής (for female)
O ðikast*i*s, i ðikast*i*s


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:

*tuomari*

from the verb _tuomita_ = to judge.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Swedish:
Domare, from the noun dom (judgement), from which the verb, döma, is also derived.

Apart from in the legal system, domare is also used in sports, often compounded: fotbollsdomare = football referee

/Wilma


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> juiz


And *juíza* in the feminine.


----------



## sokol

In German there are several possiblities (all verbs in infinitive):

- urteilen = to make a judgement (durative _Aktionsart_)
- beurteilen = to make a ("final", retrospective) judgement (resultative _Aktionsart_)
- richten = judge in court; also judge in religion (Christian); if (be)urteilen is used in court it has the respective meanings mentioned above but not the one of "richten"
- Urteil fällen = synonymous with "richten = judge in court"


----------



## Saluton

Russian:

*судья*


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: _sudija_


----------



## MarX

sokol said:


> In German there are several possiblities (all verbs in infinitive):
> 
> - urteilen = to make a judgement (durative _Aktionsart_)
> - beurteilen = to make a ("final", retrospective) judgement (resultative _Aktionsart_)
> - richten = judge in court; also judge in religion (Christian); if (be)urteilen is used in court it has the respective meanings mentioned above but not the one of "richten"
> - Urteil fällen = synonymous with "richten = judge in court"


I actually meant the noun.  My bad.

I suppose it'd be *der Richter* in German. 


Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## sokol

MarX said:


> I suppose it'd be *der Richter* in German.


Yep, that's it. 

The female form also is used: "die Richterin".


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian we have a couple of alternatives: 

*judecător *(m.), *judecătoare *(f.):(most common meaning "judge")
*jude*/*judec* (kind of old-fashioned)
*arbitru* (more like a "referee")

 robbie


----------



## Mahaodeh

Arabic: قاضي, *qaaDi*.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: hukom         *Pilipino: Huwes


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*soudce* - judge (male)
*soudkyně* - judge (female)


----------



## Agró

*Catalan*: Jutge (m.), jutgessa (fem.), jutjar (v.).
*Basque*: Epailea.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: съдия.


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:
שופט [shofet] - masculin.
שופטת [shofetet] - feminine.


----------



## 涼宮

Esperanto:

juĝisto

Norwegian:

Dommer

Japanese:

裁判人 saibannin

French:

Juge


----------



## Gavril

Akkadian 
_dayyānum _"judge", related to _diānum _"to judge" and _dīnum _"ruling"

Just curious if Hebrew has any cognates to this word?


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> Ο δικαστής (for male), η δικαστής (for female)
> O ðikast*i*s, i ðikast*i*s


Just wanted to add that both derive from the Classical Greek feminine noun «δίκη» ('dīkē)--> _judgement, justice, punishment_, PIE base *deik-, _to point out, show_. 
Verb: «Δικάζω» (dĭ'kāzō, ði'kazo in modern pronunciation)--> _to decide, determine, give judgement_.
Derivations:
«Δικαστήριο» (ðika'stirio, _n._)--> _court of justice_
«Δικηγόρος» (ðici'ɣoros, _m./f._)--> _advocate_ (dike+agora).
Also in the vernacular language, the feminine version «δικαστίνα» (ðika'stina) for the female judge is common (as of late).


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

*bíró  *(judge, _noun_)
*itélni  *(to judge, _verb_)


----------



## Rallino

Volcano said:


> *Turkish:
> 
> Hâkim*



It's spelt with an accent.

We also say "Yargıç" which is an exact synonym, and shares the same root as the verb "yargılamak" = to judge.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Serbian: _sudija_



+Bosnian.

And also historically, _kadija_ (from Arabic via Ottoman Turkish).

And also _sudac_, which is used more (exclusively?) in Croatian.


----------

